# Tammy's Surprise Baby Shower at Pat's Puppy Party



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I've been slow to post any photos since I had no Wifi at all down on LBI. But I do have lots of photos so will be putting them up. Thought I would start with Tammy's Surprise Baby Shower at Pat's. We somehow kept the secret from her and as you can see by the first photo with Alice, she was totally shocked!! Enjoy and we wish Tammy, Erik, Benny and Emma the best. Just click on the link here:
Smilebox Playback

I did this on Smilebox with music so hoping you can see and hear it.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Can't see it. Not Available


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I saw it. It was wonderful! Tammy looks fabulous pregnant!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Aww, what a sweet surprise for Tammy! She looks amazing and I bet she really enjoyed the special surprise shower with her SM friends. I adore that little pink and white flower bubble romper...sooo precious! What a great bunch of gals on SM!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

That is so sweet!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Sue, that was so delightful...I'm a little bit teary eyed. Tammy is just glowing. Thanks you so much for spreading the joy.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I agree, that was just what Tammy needed after all her trauma w/Benny. She is so radiant and has that same "glow" I see in my DD (they are about 3 wks apart in due dates I think). Anyhow, I think she looks so beautiful and surprisingly, relaxed! 
Meeting up w/SM people is the best. Anyone can do it if they just decide to make it happen---so find one near you and go for it. You won't be sorry!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Sue!! That was so beautiful. 

Will someone please pm me Tammy's new address? Thank you.
xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Tammy looks great! She is glowing! What nice presents for her baby girl. So nice of you all to do that for her. Sue your slideshow was great!


----------



## Mom2James (Mar 13, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> I did this on Smilebox with music so hoping you can see and hear it.


Sue, you told me that technology was not your thing - but I don't believe it! This was beautiful.

What a great bunch of people here on SM - and how much fun the party must have been.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

What a wonderful shower for Tammy. I sure wish I could have been there. That's going to be one beautiful baby!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Love all the presents -- and I especially love the last picture of Tammy with Emma. Tammy you are just GLOWING and look gorgeous.

Sue -- did you knit the teal sweater and hat??? I love that set. 

And Tammy -- I have a little something that I was bringing back for you, but will be mailing out this week ('cause I got sick  ).

So how much fun was that. So sad that I missed it.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a wonderful surprise for Tammy. Baby girl is sure going to be one well dressed baby. Tammy, we are all wishing you a easy labor and delivery and a healthy baby. It goes without saying she will be beautiful.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

Beautiful, touching!!! I felt like I was there, the pictures are fabulous! I loved all those adorable rompers, especially the one with the owl!!! They were all sooo sweet! Makes me miss those newborn days with my dd!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

what a sweet surprise!!!! Tammy looks great and you SM ladies are simply amazing


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Sue that was beautiful....talk about beautiful, Tammy you look fabulous. Such a sweet thing for all the SM members to do.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

munchkn8835 said:


> Can't see it. Not Available


Sorry, Donna. It's just a smilebox link.


Ladysmom said:


> I saw it. It was wonderful! Tammy looks fabulous pregnant!


Thanks, Marj. Doesn't she? And really you'd never know she was this far along.


LJSquishy said:


> Aww, what a sweet surprise for Tammy! She looks amazing and I bet she really enjoyed the special surprise shower with her SM friends. I adore that little pink and white flower bubble romper...sooo precious! What a great bunch of gals on SM!


Lisa - I'm such a sap for baby clothes. I love seeing what she got having a girl. I was a little limited with a son but there were still some very cute things.


zooeysmom said:


> That is so sweet!


It was


Sylie said:


> Oh Sue, that was so delightful...I'm a little bit teary eyed. Tammy is just glowing. Thanks you so much for spreading the joy.


Thanks, Sylvia. Tammy was glowing although I have to say that all of us glowed a little -- kind of the dewy look from the heat. :blush: But she had the Special glow going


edelweiss said:


> I agree, that was just what Tammy needed after all her trauma w/Benny. She is so radiant and has that same "glow" I see in my DD (they are about 3 wks apart in due dates I think). Anyhow, I think she looks so beautiful and surprisingly, relaxed!
> Meeting up w/SM people is the best. Anyone can do it if they just decide to make it happen---so find one near you and go for it. You won't be sorry!


I really think you're right, Sandi. It was what the doctor ordered. Tammy seemed to be enjoying herself and totally taken by surprise:chili:


KAG said:


> Oh Sue!! That was so beautiful.
> 
> Will someone please pm me Tammy's new address? Thank you.
> xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


Done, Kerry


Furbabies mom said:


> Tammy looks great! She is glowing! What nice presents for her baby girl. So nice of you all to do that for her. Sue your slideshow was great!


We were saying to her that for her real shower with her family and friends they should start with 2 years old and up since it looks like little baby girl has enough clothes for the first two years. :HistericalSmiley:


Mom2James said:


> Sue, you told me that technology was not your thing - but I don't believe it! This was beautiful.
> 
> What a great bunch of people here on SM - and how much fun the party must have been.


Deb - Anyone can do Smilebox. Really!! I had so many pix that I figured that was the perfect way to use them all. We have to get you to one of these with your boys. It was so much fun. I know you would have loved it with your sense of humor


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Technology is definitely NOT my thing.....I can't see this on my lap top because it say I need a flash program. I've tried downloading this program so many times, but it always tells me it's incompatible with my computer version. :smilie_tischkante: I will look at this when I go upstairs to my desk top computer!!!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

What a great job you did putting those pictures together -- Tammy looks absolutely stunning in each and every picture - just as she did in person....


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

How wonderful!!! she made out like a bandit, beautiful thoughtful presents, for a very beautiful lady. :grouphug: Great job Sue


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MoonDog said:


> What a wonderful shower for Tammy. I sure wish I could have been there. That's going to be one beautiful baby!


Robin - it was so much fun getting together and having something like that to celebrate. And Emma was so cute "helping" her mom. :wub: Benny was hanging out at home with his dad


Lacie's Mom said:


> Love all the presents -- and I especially love the last picture of Tammy with Emma. Tammy you are just GLOWING and look gorgeous.
> 
> Sue -- did you knit the teal sweater and hat??? I love that set.
> 
> ...


Lynn - yes I did knit the aqua sweater and hat. I needed to start it early enough that I knew I'd finish it but then the baby kept crossing her legs so Tammy didn't know if it was a boy or girl. I figured I'd go for neutral or else she or he would have outgrown it by the time I found out. :w00t: And notice the beautiful baby blanket. That was handmade by Lynda. How she handles four Maltese and has time to do such gorgeous handwork is beyond me



revakb2 said:


> What a wonderful surprise for Tammy. Baby girl is sure going to be one well dressed baby. Tammy, we are all wishing you a easy labor and delivery and a healthy baby. It goes without saying she will be beautiful.


I can't wait to see the baby. She will be gorgeous with two parents like that


Bishop said:


> Beautiful, touching!!! I felt like I was there, the pictures are fabulous! I loved all those adorable rompers, especially the one with the owl!!! They were all sooo sweet! Makes me miss those newborn days with my dd!


Nothing like baby clothes. :blush:


hoaloha said:


> what a sweet surprise!!!! Tammy looks great and you SM ladies are simply amazing


The SM sisterhood is quite amazing. No one would believe that that's how we know each other


TLR said:


> Sue that was beautiful....talk about beautiful, Tammy you look fabulous. Such a sweet thing for all the SM members to do.


Tracey - I'm glad I got to give everyone a peek at the shower


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

The A Team said:


> Technology is definitely NOT my thing.....I can't see this on my lap top because it say I need a flash program. I've tried downloading this program so many times, but it always tells me it's incompatible with my computer version. :smilie_tischkante: I will look at this when I go upstairs to my desk top computer!!!


 
Is that what it is? It is telling me to download something then when I download it, it tells me it failed!! Arrrgh!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> Technology is definitely NOT my thing.....I can't see this on my lap top because it say I need a flash program. I've tried downloading this program so many times, but it always tells me it's incompatible with my computer version. :smilie_tischkante: I will look at this when I go upstairs to my desk top computer!!!


Pat - you probably need Adobe Flash -- when you download do you then go through the whole process of "running" it? It should work. If not do you have a different browser you can use. Some things do't work on Safari on my computer but do work on Firefox.


LexiMom said:


> What a great job you did putting those pictures together -- Tammy looks absolutely stunning in each and every picture - just as she did in person....


Thanks, Linda. I think they came out very true to life looking


silverhaven said:


> How wonderful!!! she made out like a bandit, beautiful thoughtful presents, for a very beautiful lady. :grouphug: Great job Sue


Thanks, Maureen. I was having camera envy since there were some REAL cameras there rather than my point and shoot. But I think I did okay We hoped that Tammy had enough room in her trunk. :w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sue, that was great. I felt like I was there while I was watching it. You did a fantastic job and Tammy looks amazing. I am so glad that there was a baby shower for her. I am sure it was uplifting for her after what she has been through these last few weeks.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sue -- I guessed that Lynda had made the pink baby blanket as I got to see her fabulous work last year with the blanket she donated to the National Rescue Raffle (that Pat won). I love it!!!

And you did a fabulous job on the sweater and cap. It's a PERFECT color, imho. Although it will be the end of summer when "baby" arrives, fall and then winter will be just around the corner.

Aren't our SM friends just wonderful. We celebrate the joys of our SM friends and despair with our SM friends during the unhappy times -- we're always there for each other.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sue, I don't know Tammy but she looks great and by looking at all the beautiful presents, she is having a girl. That was so nice of everyone to do for her at the puppy party. The pictures were so well taken and put together. I am hoping there is another puppy party next year so I can join in.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a wonderful surprise for Tammy and i can't think of anyone who deserves it more. She got some wonderful gifts and the little hat and sweater set and the blanket are just gorgeous. Pregnancy definitely agrees with Tammy, she looked beautiful and has that pregnancy glow. :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That was beautiful Sue, I love your photos.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Great job, Sue!:aktion033: That was SO SWEET ladies!:crying::wub: Tammy is so pretty. I love that last pic of her with Emma-so adorable..and that blanket..I love it! I can't wait to see that pretty baby.:wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

The video was adorable you are so talented.
Looks like a lot of fun with a lot of people.:wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Sue, You did such a wonderful job putting that video together and as always your pics are beautiful as was the subject Tammy!!!!!! Is there ever a bad pic of her? baby showers for girls are so much fun, having three boys I hope the first grandchild will be a girl! My son and his wife ( the eldest) just moved into a new home they built in Ellicott City Md, so maybe soon???????? We were there the weekend of the party, but I sure hope someday to go and meet everyone. That was so sweet to give her all those awesome gifts!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Awwwwwwwww......Sue! I loved that!!!! :chili::aktion033:

You did good! :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh I am so glad Tammy went to the party. What a special day for her. That is a beautiful video Sue. :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What a wonderful surprise and how beautiful she looks! That little girl will be one of the best dressed babies thanks to her aunties!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

It worked!!! Such wonderful, beautiful pictures! Love the last picture of Tammy and Emma.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Touched is an understatement. I still cannot believe what you girls did for me. I was shocked and completely caught off guard. Girls....you are a family to me. I joined SM almost 6 years ago and never did I think that this group of people would change my life. You all have been through so much with me, the bad and the good. I am so happy I have been able to share milestones with all of you. When I told my Mom what you all did for me she got teary eyed and told me how proud she is of me....she is proud that I have a group of wonderful people who see what she sees in me. 

This was just what I needed. I will forever cherish these memories and these pictures of Emma at the shower with me. A baby shower w/my dog? Does life get any sweeter?! I remember my wedding day. Many of you remember the pics I posted of me in my gown with B&E watching me on the couch? Well 5 years later it was Emma now watching me prepare for baby girl. I just wish Benny could have been there for this. 

Benny's surgery is in the morning and I'll rest easy knowing all my dear friends are praying for him. You have all truly touched me whether with your prayers, love, gifts and beautiful comments. Thank you for sharing and celebrating this time in my life. It means the world to me to have you all be a part of it!

Love and the greatest of thanks.....XO!
Love, Tammy


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

That is so wonderful of you guys to do that!! Sue the video is so special. Tammy looks great. And I just love how Emma stayed by her mom the whole time. She was Tammy's personal gift assistant. So precious!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Tammy it was a special, special day. I am so happy that you're feeling better. It's wonderful that Emma is there just like on your wedding day, isn't she adorable in those photos? I was going to message you about Benny, but you already know we are all sending you good thoughts and prayers for him tomorrow. And thank you for sharing all these special moments and now your little baby bump. XO back!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Absolutely precious photo video. Tammy looks so happy and all her gift were so beautiful.....especially the sage green knitted cardigan with hat...GORGEOUS. The last photo belongs in a frame!:wub:
Oh and someone please tell me the name of the song in the background?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Lynda - I recognized your beautiful blanket making through the computer and Sue the aqua sweater and hat is adorable!!!!

Tammy I am so glad you had such a wonderful time and you look beautiful!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

lynda said:


> Sue, that was great. I felt like I was there while I was watching it. You did a fantastic job and Tammy looks amazing. I am so glad that there was a baby shower for her. I am sure it was uplifting for her after what she has been through these last few weeks.


Lynda - I'm so happy that I was able to attempt to capture the blanket in photos. It was even more exquisite in person though. We missed you. Especially Donna -- she wanted to attempt to teach you the Queen's (or Brooklyn's) English.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Lacie's Mom said:


> Sue -- I guessed that Lynda had made the pink baby blanket as I got to see her fabulous work last year with the blanket she donated to the National Rescue Raffle (that Pat won). I love it!!!
> 
> And you did a fabulous job on the sweater and cap. It's a PERFECT color, imho. Although it will be the end of summer when "baby" arrives, fall and then winter will be just around the corner.
> 
> Aren't our SM friends just wonderful. We celebrate the joys of our SM friends and despair with our SM friends during the unhappy times -- we're always there for each other.


Thanks, Lynn. It is true. So many SM members have been there for each other in such happy and sad times. It's really the meaning of true friendship. :wub: And all because of a bunch of crazy, cute white dogs


Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Sue, I don't know Tammy but she looks great and by looking at all the beautiful presents, she is having a girl. That was so nice of everyone to do for her at the puppy party. The pictures were so well taken and put together. I am hoping there is another puppy party next year so I can join in.


Barbara - you have to get together with us at some point and meet several members. Tammy is one of our special(est) members. :chili:


mysugarbears said:


> What a wonderful surprise for Tammy and i can't think of anyone who deserves it more. She got some wonderful gifts and the little hat and sweater set and the blanket are just gorgeous. Pregnancy definitely agrees with Tammy, she looked beautiful and has that pregnancy glow. :wub:


Deb - Tammy could be the poster mom for pregnancy. :chili:


Maglily said:


> That was beautiful Sue, I love your photos.


Thanks, Brenda. Just lucky I didn't (cough, cough) borrow your camera. :blush:


aprilb said:


> Great job, Sue!:aktion033: That was SO SWEET ladies!:crying::wub: Tammy is so pretty. I love that last pic of her with Emma-so adorable..and that blanket..I love it! I can't wait to see that pretty baby.:wub:


April -- I love that last picture too so much. I took a couple that way and thought that was the sweetest


Deborah said:


> The video was adorable you are so talented.
> Looks like a lot of fun with a lot of people.:wub:


Thanks, Deb. So much fun that I'm STILL recovering. AND I didn't drink anything alcoholic except the wonderful champagne toast that Nanci brought.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maisie and Me said:


> Sue, You did such a wonderful job putting that video together and as always your pics are beautiful as was the subject Tammy!!!!!! Is there ever a bad pic of her? baby showers for girls are so much fun, having three boys I hope the first grandchild will be a girl! My son and his wife ( the eldest) just moved into a new home they built in Ellicott City Md, so maybe soon???????? We were there the weekend of the party, but I sure hope someday to go and meet everyone. That was so sweet to give her all those awesome gifts!!!


Michelle - thanks but look at my subject. No she doesn't take a bad photo. And neither does Alice. I hate getting my photo taken with them. :brownbag: Best to hold Tyler up in front of my face. Hoping you see a grandchild coming along one day soon. 


The A Team said:


> Awwwwwwwww......Sue! I loved that!!!! :chili::aktion033:
> 
> You did good! :aktion033::aktion033:


Glad you could see it now.:chili:


SammieMom said:


> Oh I am so glad Tammy went to the party. What a special day for her. That is a beautiful video Sue. :wub:


Kandis, thanks and we're so glad so many came. Gee, maybe I shouldn't say we. It was Pat's house (to prep and clean up) :w00t::thumbsup:


maggieh said:


> What a wonderful surprise and how beautiful she looks! That little girl will be one of the best dressed babies thanks to her aunties!


Maggie - we really missed you this year and of course Tessa & Sweetness. :wub:


munchkn8835 said:


> It worked!!! Such wonderful, beautiful pictures! Love the last picture of Tammy and Emma.


Yea, Donna. Glad you could finally see it. 


mom2bijou said:


> Touched is an understatement. I still cannot believe what you girls did for me. I was shocked and completely caught off guard. Girls....you are a family to me. I joined SM almost 6 years ago and never did I think that this group of people would change my life. You all have been through so much with me, the bad and the good. I am so happy I have been able to share milestones with all of you. When I told my Mom what you all did for me she got teary eyed and told me how proud she is of me....she is proud that I have a group of wonderful people who see what she sees in me.
> 
> This was just what I needed. I will forever cherish these memories and these pictures of Emma at the shower with me. A baby shower w/my dog? Does life get any sweeter?! I remember my wedding day. Many of you remember the pics I posted of me in my gown with B&E watching me on the couch? Well 5 years later it was Emma now watching me prepare for baby girl. I just wish Benny could have been there for this.
> 
> ...


Tammy - you just got me going. :smcry: No more tears. It's very touching how close many of us have become and I feel like I can rely on my SM family more than many of my local friends. We will all be praying tomorrow and thinking positive thoughts for Benny. Hope you're feeling better. :wub:


lmillette said:


> That is so wonderful of you guys to do that!! Sue the video is so special. Tammy looks great. And I just love how Emma stayed by her mom the whole time. She was Tammy's personal gift assistant. So precious!!


Emma was the perfect "personal assistant" to Tammy. She sat there so sweetly and really looked like she was checking things out. What a sweetheart. :wub:


Maglily said:


> Tammy it was a special, special day. I am so happy that you're feeling better. It's wonderful that Emma is there just like on your wedding day, isn't she adorable in those photos? I was going to message you about Benny, but you already know we are all sending you good thoughts and prayers for him tomorrow. And thank you for sharing all these special moments and now your little baby bump. XO back!


Was just thinking - Tammy really has a baby bump, even now. I had a baby bowling ball. :brownbag:


poochie2 said:


> Absolutely precious photo video. Tammy looks so happy and all her gift were so beautiful.....especially the sage green knitted cardigan with hat...GORGEOUS. The last photo belongs in a frame!:wub:
> Oh and someone please tell me the name of the song in the background?


Kandis - Thanks!! The sweater wool was from the Lion Brand Martha Stewart collection. I loved it. Very soft and part wool but hand washable. :thumbsup: And the music was just one of the options on Smilebox for that particular slideshow


Hunter's Mom said:


> Lynda - I recognized your beautiful blanket making through the computer and Sue the aqua sweater and hat is adorable!!!!
> 
> Tammy I am so glad you had such a wonderful time and you look beautiful!


Erin - we missed all of you so much. Did you recognize the doggie buttons? I used the same ones on Tammy's sweater as I did for Conor's. :thumbsup:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh that was so sweet!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow! She looks beautiful and glowing! What a wonderful, wonderful suprise for her! We have so many kind-hearted and thoughtful members here on SM!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Great video,Sue.I really enjoyed it.:heart:


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Sue the slideshow was wonderful. Tammy received several beautiful gifts from some very special Aunties. How very thoughtful to give her a baby shower. You all are so special.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

First of all, thank you so much Susan for putting that together! It made me feel almost like I was there and I enjoyed watching Tammy open all those beautiful gifts. And I loved that Emma was right there watching too and reading the cards. I know you would have loved to have Benny there Tam but baby showers just seem like a mommy/daughter thing.

Secondly, thank you Pat for hosting the party so we could all enjoy it AND this fabulous surprise shower!! 

And finally, my dear sweet Tammy. You are just radiant. Despite all you are having to deal, with your joy just shines through. I'm so you were completely surprised! 

All those gifts are just beyond adorable and amazing. Great job everyone!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww.... looks like everything turned out wonderful!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sue, what a beautiful keepsake album for Tammy! The pictures of Tammy and Emmy are gorgeous. Tammy looks beautiful. And, the sweater and cap you knitted for Tammy are lovely!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

so beautiful, such great gifts and video!! :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

What a wonderful video,you're so talented! Tammy looks wonderful and so did little Emma. They've all been through so much and what I love about SM is you don't go through it alone!:wub:
SM rocks!:you rock:


----------

